# Chinese beer duck



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My gf gave me this recipe, it's really good:

Beer duck

you need:
Cooking wine
Ginger
Garlic
Dried red chilli
Pepper
bean paste
beer
oil
duckmeat

First marinade with cookingwine or chinese alcohol together with duckmeat and some ginger in a bowl for 30minutes.
Then fry the duck, only the duckmeat with oil. untill it becomes yellow/gold. 80% cooked.
Then put the dried red chilli and pepper with the duck. fry it a little bit. Then put in some bean paste.
When you start to smell the taste put some water and a can of beer to cover the duck.
Then put 15 parts of garlic in the water. Cover the pan. put it on a small fire and cook it for an hour.
Keep checking the fire, if the water runs out, add some more.
if the meat is nice and soft, put in another can of beer and let it cook another 15mins.

You can also add some potatoes or vegetables.


Hope you can understand it, because I had a hard time understanding her. But she can make this really good. Very delicious.

Good luck and let me know how it tastes.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

What is 'cooking wine'?  I was always taught to use only wines that I was willing to drink for any dish I cooked.


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's translated from Chinese. Go to an asian toko. If they are Chinese  ask them for liao jiu. (say lee au, joe)
You can also use bai jiu, that is white alcohol. really strong chinese alcohol (47-55%).

Or try some normal wine. But I don't think it has to be that good, because you will use the beer and water later.


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nobody tried it yet?  It's really good!


----------



## johnmarcbrown30 (Jul 10, 2010)

I will try this. Although I'm a boy I really love cooking. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

I think its good /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, go for it!

Let me know how it works out


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Frankly, 'Chinese' style food is not my choice - so I'll 'pass' on this recipe!


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chinese style in the Netherlands I don't really like.
But Chinese food in China is totally different.
You haven't really had genuine Chinese food if you haven't eaten it in China.

And China is so big that there is a wide diversity in Chinese style.

But then again. if you don't like rice or noodles, that will cross off a lot of dishes haha.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've eaten Chinese food in Hong Kong - where there are restaurants with cooks from all over mainland China.

I like rice and I like noodles - but Chinese would come waaaaay down my list of favourite cuisines of the world.


----------



## leantocook (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry I am behind the time here.  I wonder what bean paste is. Is it DouBanJiang?  Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's one form of it, and probably the most common when someone says just bean paste. There are some other types as well


----------



## dengnike86 (Jan 23, 2016)

My landlord from jiangxi makes it the exact same way.so delicious.


----------



## valeryk (Jan 31, 2016)

It doesn't look extremely difficult to cook at home. I'll definitely try this one day. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

